# How about chartering 53 ft staysail schooner in Venezuela?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Swedish flagged 53 ft staysail schooner Blue Odyssey is for rent inclusive skipper in Venezuela. Sail Isla de Margarita, Isla Tortuga and the fantastic Los Roques starting November 2005. maximum six guests in three dubbel cabins. Price is 3300 dollars per week, that''s 550 dollars per person if you are six guests. Food and beverages not included in price! Everybody helps out with sailing, cooking and cleaning. Experience not necessary.

mail me, [email protected] or call 0046 70 4941542
Bienvenidos en Venezuela


----------

